# P-Weg-Marathon



## FirstGeneration (30. April 2019)

Hallo,
den P-Weg-M wollte ich schon immer mal fahren und die Anmeldung startet am 05.05.19 um 0:00Uhr.

Sind die Startplätze tatsächlich innerhalb weniger Stunden weg, so daß man tatsächlich "zeitnah" (So in aller früh) melden sollte, oder kann man auch noch Mo oder Di melden und der Veranstalter tut nur so, als ob die Startplätze "innerhalb weniger h weg sind? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. April 2019)

die sind sehr schnell weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> (So in aller früh)


kann schon zu spät sein.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. April 2019)

Danke für die Infos. Dann werde ich wohl den Wecker auf 0:00Uhr stellen.


----------



## Yoshi1911 (3. Mai 2019)

Also die Startplätze sind meist schon um 00:15 Uhr weg
Also wirklich besser Wecker stellen


----------



## C-Schicht (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mich letzten Jahr versucht um 6:30 Uhr anzumelden und alle Plätze waren weg..
Dann geht es nur noch auf die Nachrückerliste.
Wobei man dort in aller Regel noch ein Startplatz ergattert, weil so wie ich gehört habe, erstmal Läufer und Radfahrer zusammen gezählt werde. 
Dann erst später wird genauer geguckt und sortiert wer wo hin gehört....
Für mich ging es dann eben weit hinten im Feld los..
War aber trotzdem TOP

PS: aber dieses Jahr mit Wecker


----------



## Nelkenberg (4. Mai 2019)

Die Stimmung an der Strecke ist ebenfalls beeindruckend


----------



## FirstGeneration (4. Mai 2019)

Könnt ihr mal gefälligst aufhören, das Rennen zu bewerben. 


Ich will einen Startplatz bekommen.


----------



## Yoshi1911 (4. Mai 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal gefälligst aufhören, das Rennen zu bewerben.
> 
> 
> Ich will einen Startplatz bekommen.


Also ich hab meinen schon


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Mai 2019)

Ich meinen jetzt auch. Danke nochmals für die Infos zum schnell sein müssen......


----------



## Nelkenberg (16. Mai 2019)

Bin ebenfalls dabei und freue mich bereits drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

..... hoffentlich nicht die letzte Veranstaltung 


https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/ple...ung-tritt-gesamtes-team-zurueck-12443772.html


----------



## Yoshi1911 (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ..... hoffentlich nicht die letzte Veranstaltung
> 
> 
> https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/ple...ung-tritt-gesamtes-team-zurueck-12443772.html




Ich bin selber Plettenberger und kenne das Geschehen rund um den P-Weg
Ich befürchte das es dieses Jahr wirklich der letzte P-Weg ist


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

das wäre mehr als Schade, der P-Weg ist das einzige Event, das weit über die Stadtgrenzen bekannt ist.
Die Plettenberger sind sehr stolz auf diese Veranstaltung und die Helfer, aber scheinbar wird da wieder irgendwie von innen gegen die ehrenamtler gearbeitet. Aber das kennen wir ja ....


----------



## Yoshi1911 (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> das wäre mehr als Schade, der P-Weg ist das einzige Event, das weit über die Stadtgrenzen bekannt ist.
> Die Plettenberger sind sehr stolz auf diese Veranstaltung und die Helfer, aber scheinbar wird da wieder irgendwie von innen gegen die ehrenamtler gearbeitet. Aber das kennen wir ja ....


Zum einen wird leider von innen immer mehr Steine in den Weg gelegt, zum anderen fehlen jedes Jahr immer mehr ehrenamtliche Helfer. 
Das birgt weitere Probleme da die Jugend kein Interesse mehr an solchen Sportlichen Veranstaltungen hat. 

Aber der Hauptaspekt ist einfach die schwere die Hervorgerufen wird, die als Ehrenamt nicht mehr überwindbar ist...Leider


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Juni 2019)

Ich persönlich und ich denke geschlossen alle Plettenberger finden diese Entwicklung äußerst bedenklich - gerade was das Gegenwirken gegen das Ehrenamt & Co verläuft und wie sich unserer obersten Spitze in der städtischen Verwaltung in Bezug auf solche Dinge verhält (Viele bekunden gerade Ihren Unmut dieser Entwicklung und Ihre Loyalität gegenüber dem Orgateam auf FB).
Ich als Außenstehender Beobachter sehe das äußerst kritisch - und selbst ohne Hintergrundwissen, macht man sich seine Gedanken das da scheinbar einiges Schief läuft, da in letzter Zeit häufiger solche Dinge aus dem Ruder laufen ohne das (scheinbar) die Verwaltungsspitze ausreichend eingreift:

- Freiwillige Feuerwehr Holthausen
- Stadt Marketing & S.Reeder
- P-Weg Orgateam

... all das sind Beispiele wie gut funktionierende Strukturen teilweise durch Ehrenamt besetzt sich von sich aus aus Unmut auflösen, aber die Verwaltungsspitze scheinbar nichts tut um dieses zu verhindern .... ich bin mal gespannt - in der heutigen Tageszeitung stand der Bürgermeister schon mal nicht zu einem Statement bereit - dejavú ? Der feiert eh bestimmt lieber Schützenfest


----------



## Klamey (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Habe zwei Startplätze für die 74 km Distanz abgeben.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand Intresse dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (17. Juli 2019)




----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Juli 2019)

naja, das sind nicht die letzten Neuigkeiten, es wurde ja schon vom Bürgermeister bzw. der Verwaltung Schuldeingeständnisse gemacht, was ja hoffen lässt, das die fehler korrigiert bzw. abgestellt werden.

Dazu gab es heute dann einen Artikel vom P-Weg team:


----------



## Klamey (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Einen Startplatz habe ich noch ab zugeben.


----------



## Klamey (22. Juli 2019)

Startplatz ist vergeben


----------



## general-easy (30. Juli 2019)

Mahlzeit, haben Verletzungsbedingt auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. Gruß
Rob


----------



## rokl58 (4. August 2019)

general-easy schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, haben Verletzungsbedingt auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. Gruß
> Rob



Welcher Abstand? Haette Interesse an einem Startplatz ueber den langen Abstand.


----------



## Eddigofast (4. August 2019)

Schade wenn so eine tolle Veranstaltung den Bach runter gehen sollte, ich hoffe auf viele Unterstützer die Euch den Rücken stärken und Verwaltungsangestellte die dem Bikesport nahe stehen!

viele Grüße aus dem Nachbartal!


----------



## FirstGeneration (31. August 2019)

Habe ggf einen Startplatz für 45km abzugeben, entscheidet sich nächste Woche. Kann man den übertragen....?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. August 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Habe ggf einen Startplatz für 45km abzugeben, entscheidet sich nächste Woche. Kann man den übertragen....?



Ja geht - Hier direkt mal die Anleitung zur korrekten Vorgehensweise beim P-Weg:
Derjenige der den Startplatz übernehmen will, meldet sich zuerst auf der Nachrückerliste an (anmelden), recht Zeitnah meldet der, der den Startplatz abzugeben hat sich beim P-Weg Team und übermittelt die Info an wen der Startplatz gehen soll. Danach wird der alte Teilnehmer gelöscht und der neue freigeschaltet.


----------



## TitusLE (31. August 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Kann man den übertragen....?


Ja, kann man.
Der neue Fahrer muss sich in der Warteliste eintragen. Du musst dann beim P-Weg-Team den neuen Fahrer angeben. Das Finanzielle müsst ihr unter euch klären. Ich glaube, am Günstigsten ist es, wenn man die Registrierungsmail des neuen Interessenten an das P-Weg-Team weiterleitet. Dann haben die gleich die GUID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (2. September 2019)

So, jetzt ist es amtlich. Ich habe meinen Startplatz abzugeben; 45km - biken !!!! 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte als Nachmelder melden und Info über die GUID an mich.
Viele Grüße


----------



## rokl58 (10. September 2019)

Wegen Krankheit habe ich einen Startplatz abzugeben ueber die Langdistanz (93 km). Bei Interesse PB.


----------



## rokl58 (11. September 2019)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Wegen Krankheit habe ich einen Startplatz abzugeben ueber die Langdistanz (93 km). Bei Interesse PB.



Verkauft.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. September 2019)

so morgen früh geht es los - ich drücke jedem Mitstreiter die Daumen und ein unfallfreies Rennen, die Wetterbedingungen jedenfalls werden wohl super sein


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. September 2019)

War wieder eine Megaevent  Wetter, Atmosphäre alles war super - Hoffe echt das es weitergeht und nicht das letzte mal der P-Weg war. Meine allergrößte Verbeugung vor der Orga & dem Helferteam, das wieder eine Wahnsinn Veranstaltung 

Der Bürgermeister hat ehrlich gesagt bei mir auch etwas Respekt gewonnen, durch die öffentliche Entschuldigung, durch sein fehlverhalten und das ignorieren der Beanstandungen durch das PWeg Team. Das ist heutzutage auch nicht selbstverständlich ....


----------



## TitusLE (15. September 2019)

Da schließe ich mich an. Durch die tolle Orga und die unermüdlichen Helfer und die ganzen Zuschauer an der Strecke, die jeden auch noch so langsamen Fahrer super anfeuern, macht das echt Spaß. 

Den Bürgermeister habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Aber wenn er sich öffentlich entschuldigt hat, verdient das wirklich Respekt.


----------



## Nelkenberg (16. September 2019)

Es war einfach wieder Spitze. Die Fans an Strecke sind unglaublich und die Orga verdient mal wieder vollsten Respekt. 
Ich habe überigens in keiner Durchsage etwas von dem letzten P-Weg gehört. Ich hoffe sonst auch niemand.
Dann gibts vielleicht doch noch Hoffnung für 2020.


----------



## Kaimen75 (16. Oktober 2019)

Endlich erfreuliche Neuigkeiten

https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/ple...0y-x3-cdVzFNYnvNlwdpI0WfqMCGSI2W3R_4F_0oBbDHQ


----------



## Schwitte (16. Oktober 2019)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Oktober 2019)

Beste Nachricht seit langem


----------



## Nelkenberg (16. Oktober 2019)

Es geht weiter: Tolle Nachrichten

aktuelle Info von folgender Seite: https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/plettenberg/p-weg-team-setzt-arbeit-plettenberg-fort-13121014.html


----------



## TitusLE (16. Oktober 2019)

@Nelkenberg 
Schau mal drei Post nach oben


----------



## Nelkenberg (19. Oktober 2019)

Verrückt, habe ich irgendwie nicht gesehen, sorry. ?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. April 2020)

Ich habe es befürchtet, jetzt ist es aber offiziell - der P-Weg 2020 wird aufgrund von Covid19 nicht durchführbar sein und ist abgesagt ?


----------



## Yoshi1911 (20. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (20. April 2020)

Schade, aber schön das sie jetzt schon für klare Verhältnisse sorgen.
Andere Veranstaltungen, wo die Termine noch viel früher sind, werden die Leute immer noch hingehalten, z.B. Night on Bike, Anfang Juli usw.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. April 2020)

Auch Pfronten...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. September 2020)

heute wäre P-weg gewesen, bin aber trotzdem gefahren, Wetterverhältnisse waren gut, nicht so schön warm wie letztes Jahr, aber wenigsten Trocken!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. März 2021)

... war eigentlich klar:









						Nächste Hiobsbotschaft: P-Weg wird abgesagt
					

P-Weg in Plettenberg wird auch 2021 abgesagt




					www.come-on.de
				




trotzdem 😿


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. März 2021)

Schade, aber wir sehen uns 2022.


----------



## Schwitte (12. März 2021)

Warte noch auf die Absage von Sundern-Hagen.
Wird wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. August 2021)

Gerade bekommen:

Liebe(r) Teilnehmer(in) der Aktion „Virtuelles Lions-Spendentor 2020“,

nach dem großen Zuspruch und dem beachtlichen Erfolg im letzten Jahr (129 Aktivitäten und ca. € 2.700 Spendenaufkommen) will das Lions-Hilfswerk auch in diesem Jahr zu der Aktion „*Virtuelles Lions-Spendentor 2021*“ am ursprünglich geplanten P-Weg-Marathonwochenende aufrufen.

Beigefügt findest Du unsere Informationen zur geplanten Aktion – über eine erneute Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr freuen!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. September 2021)

Erledigt - allerdings eine stark Abweichende Strecke, wg. fehlender Fitness mit weniger Höhenmeter.










Davon abgesehen, glaube ich nicht das wenn es Corona nicht geben hätte, diese Jahr die orig. Strecke hätte gefahren werden können. Zu sehr hat der Käferholzabbau und der Starkregen im Sommer die orig. Strecken beeinflusst - allein die Blemke runter hätte keiner Verantwortlichen  verantwortet ...


Hier Bilder von Ende July


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. August 2022)

Hi,
Ich werde wohl mit dem Bulli anreisen, und im Auto schlafen.
Gibt's Tipps, wo man in Ruhe mit dem Auto stehen kann, ohne jemanden zu nerven oder Anwohner zu beunruhigen und ggf. trotzdem so nah wie möglich zum Event?
Viele Grüsse


----------



## elhombre (7. August 2022)

Hi, ich habe die Streckenführung nicht 100% parat, aber beim Aquamagis sollten genug Stellplätze vorhanden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (11. August 2022)

Auf der Homepage des Veranstalters ist auch leider nichts zur Startaufstellung zu finden.
Wird in Blöcken mit Netto-Zeit gestartet incl. Transponder oder wie läuft das dort?
Wird man "irgendwo einsortiert" oder was kann man tun, um vorn zu starten?


----------



## bb1104 (11. August 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage des Veranstalters ist auch leider nichts zur Startaufstellung zu finden.
> Wird in Blöcken mit Netto-Zeit gestartet incl. Transponder oder wie läuft das dort?
> Wird man "irgendwo einsortiert" oder was kann man tun, um vorn zu starten?


Du wirst nach den Vorjahresergebnissen eingeteilt. Wenn Du dass erstmal beim P Weg dabei bist.....egal wie schnell Du bist... heißt das letzter Startblock 🙈

Wer als erstes im Ziel ist hat gewonnen 🏆


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. August 2022)

Vorjahresergebnisse & Anmeldezeit (Firstcomefirstwin) - wenn du hinten eingereiht wirst verlirst du ca. 5 min durch das starterfeld bis zur Start/Zielliene Überquerung wenn die Zeitmessung los geht.


----------



## Yberion666 (26. August 2022)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch gewundert, dass mein Startplatz so schlecht ist trotz fünftem Platz 2018 und viertem Platz 2019. Ich habe mal die Organisatoren angeschrieben, ob man da was machen kann, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten.
Als Erstteilnehmer von hinten starten zu müssen, ist echt bitter. Da fährt jeder mit, der nur 3 Meter geradeaus fahren kann.


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. August 2022)

Ich habe noch keine Info zum Startplatz, wann hast du die Mail bekommen?


----------



## Yberion666 (27. August 2022)

Du bekommst keine Mail. Du kannst hier https://my.raceresult.com/185224/registration nach deiner Startnummer suchen. In der Vergangenheit haben die in 200er Blöcke eingeteilt.


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. September 2022)

Noch eine Frage eines "Erstteilnehmers" ;-)
Kann man an den allgemeinen Verpflegungsstationen seine Flasche tauschen? Dh. ich kann meine leere Flasche abgeben und bekomme eine volle mit zB. Iso?
Viele Grüße


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. September 2022)

bei den Verpflegungsstation gab es Plastibecher mit div. Getränken, die man während der Fahrt austrinkt und in einen Bereich wegwirft


----------



## Yberion666 (6. September 2022)

Wenn man anhält und fragt, füllen die dir bestimmt auch die Flasche auf. Und generell gibt es dort verhältnismäßig viele Verpflegungsstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (6. September 2022)

Ok, also kein Flaschentausch im echten Sinne.
Dann nehme ich zwei mit.
Viel Erfolg allen, die teilnehmen!


----------



## Yberion666 (6. September 2022)

Such mal bei google Maps nach "SGV Eiringhausen". Dort ist der zweite Verpflegungspunkt. Dort kannst du vielleicht vor dem Start hinfahren (ist nicht weit weg) und eine Flasche abstellen.


----------



## elhombre (10. September 2022)

So, morgen wird es matschig. Es hat heute dauerhaft geschüttet, die Läufer sahen heute dementsprechend aus.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. September 2022)

elhombre schrieb:


> So, morgen wird es matschig. Es hat heute dauerhaft geschüttet, die Läufer sahen heute dementsprechend aus.


Jupp, die Strecke wird morgen anspruchsvoll.... Die letzten Wochen war es extrem staubig, da wir jetzt der feinste Matsch an den entsprechenden Stellen.


----------



## elhombre (13. September 2022)

Und schon ist wieder alles vorbei. Sehr gelungenes Event mit viel Schlamm und einigen Stürzen. Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder.


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. September 2022)

Tolles Event mit zumindest bei der Kurzstrecke "na ja" .... eher weniger anspruchsvolle Strecke.
Viel Schlamm?-Fand ich persönlich nicht, normal für die beiden Regentage zuvor. Mein Rad sah schon sehr viel schlimmer aus. Glücklicherweise war es am So trocken und gg. 11Uhr kam sogar die Sonne raus. 
Alles in allem aber ein sehr gelungenes Event, sofern passt werde ich im nächsten Jahr mal die Mittelstrecke fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (13. September 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Tolles Event mit zumindest bei der Kurzstrecke "na ja" .... eher weniger anspruchsvolle Strecke.
> Viel Schlamm?-Fand ich persönlich nicht, normal für die beiden Regentage zuvor. Mein Rad sah schon sehr viel schlimmer aus. Glücklicherweise war es am So trocken und gg. 11Uhr kam sogar die Sonne raus.
> Alles in allem aber ein sehr gelungenes Event, sofern passt werde ich im nächsten Jahr mal die Mittelstrecke fahren.


Die anderen beiden Strecken sind technisch auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoller. Ein schwieriger Uphill, den bei Nässe (vermutlich) alle schieben. Ansonsten passiert da auch nicht viel.


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. September 2022)

Ich will die Strecke auch nicht schlecht reden, da mir durchaus bewusst ist, daß umso "leichter" eine Strecke ist, umso mehr Teilnehmer kommen, insbesondere umso mehr Neustarter/Erstteilnehmer sind dabei, was für uns alle gut ist, da dann die Events nicht "aussterben". Insofern passt es insgesamt einfach. Daher weiter so!


----------



## T.R. (15. September 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Die anderen beiden Strecken sind technisch auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoller. Ein schwieriger Uphill, den bei Nässe (vermutlich) alle schieben. Ansonsten passiert da auch nicht viel.


Ich komme ihn leider auch bei Trockenheit nicht fahrend hoch.....


----------



## elhombre (17. September 2022)

So oder so war es ein gelungenes Event. Ich war das erste mal dabei und überrascht, das gefühlt an jedem fießen Anstieg ein Motivationsteam mit Trommel oder Ghettoblaster stand ;-). Ich komme wieder.


----------



## Yberion666 (18. September 2022)

elhombre schrieb:


> So oder so war es ein gelungenes Event. Ich war das erste mal dabei und überrascht, das gefühlt an jedem fießen Anstieg ein Motivationsteam mit Trommel oder Ghettoblaster stand ;-). Ich komme wieder.


Ja, das ist das besondere dort. Die ganze Stadt steht voll hinter dem Event.
Hier ein Drohnenvideo aus dem letzten Trail: 



Leider stimmt das mit den Plätzen nicht. Platz 1 hat er verpasst.


----------



## JudMa (2. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach GPX Daten für die 90km Strecke. Leider habe ich bisher nur die Route für 45km gefunden.
Hat jemand die 90km Strecke und kann sie mir zuschicken? 

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## bb1104 (2. November 2022)

JudMa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach GPX Daten für die 90km Strecke. Leider habe ich bisher nur die Route für 45km gefunden.
> Hat jemand die 90km Strecke und kann sie mir zuschicken?
> ...


Hast eine Nachricht


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. November 2022)

Hallo bb1104, mir geht es genauso - kannst Du mir die Daten bitte auch schicken?


----------



## JudMa (3. November 2022)

bb1104 schrieb:


> Hast eine Nachricht



Vielen Dank!


----------



## bb1104 (4. November 2022)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Hallo bb1104, mir geht es genauso - kannst Du mir die Daten bitte auch schicken?


Auch Du hast eine Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. November 2022)

Das ist nett - auch ich danke Dir


----------

